# training for the Death Ride



## angryelf

I am planning on do the Death Ride this summer. I have ridden a number of centuries, some with about 5,000' of climbing, but have never done a ride 128 miles or that much climbing, over 14,000'. My ride times range from 6.0 to 6.75 hours, depending on the climbing, etc. Any suggestions for training for a first time endurance ride like this. I live in Davis, CA, a mostly flat area, but hills are nearby by driving to Napa, the El Dorado area, and the SF bay area. Does anybody have a training plan or advice that they have used that they would be willing to share here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## orangeclymer

Having them within 1hr of me is nice but i'm not inclined to participate although i did do the ebbetts MC this yr as a test and was satisfied with my results.

As for what you may or may not need to prepare for the DR i'm hesitant to say but what stands out is the need for altitude climbing so find what you can in your area and then when accessable hit the mountains.


----------



## Gnarly 928

angryelf said:


> I am planning on do the Death Ride this summer. I have ridden a number of centuries, advice that they have used that they would be willing to share here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I'd say practice your bike handling skills for that one. Never done it on the 'day-of' Death Ride, but many have mentioned having had multiple close calls with all those exhausted riders on one road. People can and do get really stupid when they are exhausted, 

Sometimes their brains "toss the chain" and they'll stop right in the riding lane in blind spots, or step out in front of other riders without a look, or brake hard (sometimes to a full stop) for no reason, or swerve, twitch or even fall off in the bike traffic path...Practice evasive actions and work on keeping continued focus on those around you.

Whatever the cause...a broken wrist or collar bone will hurt and keep you off the bike for a while, even if it wasn't really your own fault...You will want to be 'sharp' as you can with your bike handling skills around that many strangers riding at their limit..


----------



## ericm979

I've ridden the DR 8 times. Also the Everest Challenge and the "King of the Mountains" series in SoCal.

For my first time in the DR the most important thing was to get in a number of long rides with a good amount of climbing. Climbing that much in a day is tough, but if you're to the point where you are ok with a 7000' or 8000' ride then extending it to 14k' is not that bad. 10,000' would be better if you can get it. I also did a shorter climbing day during the week where I climbed at a faster pace than I would use in the DR. I see a lot of riders doing repeats on Mt Diablo in the month before DR. Three times is about 10k'.

As the event approaches make sure you get plenty of heat acclimation. Not a problem in Davis unless you hide indoors with the AC on. The DR is almost always hot for the last pass. If you're used to 95 or 100 degree weather then it won't bother you as much. 

Have your fueling figured out. Things get different after 5 or so hours for me... it's a lot tougher to keep an appropriate intake. 

On the day, GO SLOW on the first passes. I used to set a stupidly low HR limit (like 15-20 below LT) so I wouldn't be tempted to go too hard at the beginning following the fast guys. Now that I know myself better I am one of those fast guys.

The tired riders who pull off in front of you can be a problem but only if you're near the front when descending Ebbest east (after 4th pass). I've had some close calls there. The first descent down east Monitor can be a bit hairy because there are slower riders who left early creeping down with their brakes on and others trying to "win" the ride on the descent. The road itself is not challenging (except ebbets east which is my favorite descent) its just the riders. Keep your head, look around, and don't take risks. If you need to stop, please pull over to the right.

I didn't find altitude to be a problem, even though I was having trouble breathing in the car during the drive over Ebbets the day before. The passes are at 8000-8500 but that means that all the climbing is done below that. That's not too tough for most people, you'll just go a little slower.

Bring lower gearing than you think you will need. You may need it after all- I did my first time.

There are a number of training camps- two I know of are Arnie Baker's Near Death Experience and Undiscovered Country Tours Kiss of Death (http://www.udctours.com/bike-tours/california/high-sierra-kiss-of-death/introduction.html). I've done the Kiss of Death, they take good care of you. Near Death is more training camp oriented. Both can get you into the DR if you don't get a ticket in the lottery. You can also buy a ticket on craigslist as there are always people selling them when they get close the event and realize they aren't ready.

The ride is fun. Seeing the line riders on Monitor as the sun rises is really cool. It's worth doing at least once.


----------



## poff

Drive to Dardanelles and ride Sonora Pass over and back. Do it several times before the DR and you should be OK.


----------



## colinmcnamara

ericm979 said:


> I see a lot of riders doing repeats on Mt Diablo in the month before DR. Three times is about 10k'.


Diablo x3 is excellent preparation. If can do the following you can easily do the death ride - 
Start from the northgate (heather farms park is a good place). Go to the top of Mt Diablo. Come back down the southgate side. Turn around at the bottom gate. Go all the way back to the summit. This time come back down the northgate road, an turn right onto Ygnacio Valley road and circle around the backside and do Morgan territory (this will loop you around the backside of mt diablo). Then go up southgate road till the junction. Drop down northgate from there and then make your way back to your car.

Here is a route with cue sheet.
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=194079

The route is only 104 miles with 11k feet of climbing. I like adding Morgan territory into the mix because it simulates climbing back over ebbets pass and traversing your way up to carson. If you don't have your pacing / hydration / fueling figured out this route will do a good job of highlighting things before your big day.

Of course, since you are in Davis you can go do hill repeats on Cardiac, or go up towards Sac and ride on the old sierra century routes which are excellent hill training.

--Colin


----------



## angryelf

*all good replies*

Thanx to everyone on their thoughts so far. I especially like the idea of the 3X repeats on Diablo. I was told before that if you can do that, then the DR is doable. I appreciate the route advice. 
As far as practicing evasive riding skillls - been there, done that on America's Most Beautiful Bike Ride, the century ride around Lake Tahoe. Since that is a charity event for T-N-T, I experienced a lot of rookie century riders making a lot of rookie mistakes on the road, especially on the climbs. It was a learning experience and I keep my senses on high alert on any the larger rides I've done.

Again, thanks for the replies. You'll be seeing me on Diablo after New Year's when my training starts anew for next year. (I may be the Angry Elf dragging himself up the road in the beginning.)


----------



## ericm979

I like to do my Diablo repeats like this: south gate to top, down to the north gate, down to the south gate to the car to get more food, back to the summit. It's 10k' and 65 miles.

I usually start in may or june. I didn't do Diablo before my first couple Death Rides, I did some other longer rides with less climbing.


----------



## orangeclymer

Altitude climbs and acclimation are very important for people coming from the flat land make no mistake....you can climb diablo all you can which will help but nothing prepares you for altitude like riding in it daily. The thin air takes a lot out of the vast majority of folks coming up here so get in climbs from 5-8k or better the week before and it will make a big diff.


----------



## mohair_chair

I've done it three times. The best training is to do long, sustained climbs. I don't know of anything like it around Napa. Maybe Atlas Peak Road, which is 10 miles long, but it isn't steep enough. Mt. Diablo is a really good place to train. Climb to the summit from both sides and you'll do about 7K feet in roughly 50 miles. Add in a route around the mountain via Morgan Territory and you'll have a nice training run.

Also, sign up for local centuries to keep your training varied and interesting. Grizzly Peak is a good ride with decent climbing that's not too far from you. The Sierra Century is always good, usually with lots of climbing, and within a month or so of DR.


----------



## old'n'slow

orangeclymer said:


> Altitude climbs and acclimation are very important for people coming from the flat land make no mistake....you can climb diablo all you can which will help but nothing prepares you for altitude like riding in it daily. The thin air takes a lot out of the vast majority of folks coming up here so get in climbs from 5-8k or better the week before and it will make a big diff.


This seems to be VERY accurate. A riding buddy did the Death Ride last year and found the altitude extremely difficult. We live near Seattle and don't get the opportunity to ride/train at higher altitudes. We had trained for RAMROD (154 miles with 10,000 ft of climbing) and he felt he was prepared. He said Death Ride way more challenging...


----------



## colinmcnamara

@orangeclimber You are right that altitude has an affect. However it takes 12+ days to really start to acclimatize. Most of us aren't going to rent a cabin at 8k feet for two weeks prior to the death ride.

Doing a bunch of threshold work (hill climbs in z4-5) will give you that 10-20% headroom that you will need at 8-9k feet.


----------



## orangeclymer

colinmcnamara said:


> @orangeclimber You are right that altitude has an affect. However it takes 12+ days to really start to acclimatize. Most of us aren't going to rent a cabin at 8k feet for two weeks prior to the death ride.
> 
> Doing a bunch of threshold work (hill climbs in z4-5) will give you that 10-20% headroom that you will need at 8-9k feet.


 totally agree with the logistics for anyone not having access although my backyard is empty  Z4-5 will help but thats it as there is no replacement for thin air.


----------



## ericm979

Maybe altitude has less effect on me than other people but I've never had a problem, even in the Everest Challenge which goes to 10k' repeatedly. Past 8000 or so I am a little slower, that's it. 

Since the Death Ride isn't a race, it's even less of an issue. You're a bit slower, so what?


----------



## orangeclymer

ericm979 said:


> Maybe altitude has less effect on me than other people but I've never had a problem, even in the Everest Challenge which goes to 10k' repeatedly. Past 8000 or so I am a little slower, that's it.
> 
> Since the Death Ride isn't a race, it's even less of an issue. You're a bit slower, so what?


everyone is effected differently so it's quite possible... thats me i have 1 speed and it's mosey so as long as i make it in a timely fashion i'm good.


----------



## Dray3573

I haven't heard this yet, but hydrate often. I live at about 700" above sea level and did my first century at the Triple Bypass this summer on a time trial bike that was geared right (compact crank and 11-26 cass) and although it was a VERY challenging ride I did ok adapting to the altitude change. I arrived two days before the ride so I too did not have the opportunity to allow my body to acclimate to the altitude, but drinking plenty of water really helped make the transition more comfortable. What are the low and high altitudes for the DR? The Triple hovers around 8000' ASL at the low points and 12000" ASL at the summits. So the air is seems pretty thin the whole time for a sea level flat lander (well, central Texas does have some rolling hills).


----------



## Gnarly 928

Dray3573 said:


> I haven't heard this yet, but hydrate often. What are the low and high altitudes for the DR? The Triple hovers around 8000' ASL at the low points and 12000" ASL at the summits. So the air is seems pretty thin the whole time for a sea level flat lander (well, central Texas does have some rolling hills).


 I agree on the hydrate well advice. I find that electrolytes help me also, at elevation especially. I find that drinking lots of fluids without replacing my electrolytes I often get the symptoms of Altitude Sickness (for me, that means a pounding headache)...I understand the DR is often quite hot. It's also around 6000' base elevation...that is high enough to 'hurt' for a sea-level rider...You WILL notice the altitude.

Recently I have been using Nunn tabs as a source for my electrolytes...Works pretty good and tastes OK, easy to carry and use...important on a ride that will last all day long and require lots of drinking..


----------



## orangeclymer

Gnarly 928 said:


> I agree on the hydrate well advice. I find that electrolytes help me also, at elevation especially. I find that drinking lots of fluids without replacing my electrolytes I often get the symptoms of Altitude Sickness (for me, that means a pounding headache)...I understand the DR is often quite hot. It's also around 6000' base elevation...that is high enough to 'hurt' for a sea-level rider...You WILL notice the altitude.
> 
> Recently I have been using Nunn tabs as a source for my electrolytes...Works pretty good and tastes OK, easy to carry and use...important on a ride that will last all day long and require lots of drinking..



here here for Nunn as well.

@ Dray....Malarkeyville is roughly 5,500ft and the ascent to the top of Monitor pass is roughly 8,315ft then down to Hwy 395 then turn around for a steady climb back to the summit then once you get to Hwy 4 go left and find your steady climb up the east side of Ebbetts pass to rougly 8,730ft.


----------



## chuckice

Diablo repeats and a few trips to the area in June to do a few repeats on Monitor. The altitude hit me hard the first year. Spending a little time there last year helpted me tremendously.

I've had the legs for 4x Diablo a few times but not the stomach/heart...it's pretty mind numbing by the end of the 3rd. 

Another good route is Morgan Territory->Diablo->Morgan Territory->Diablo. That'll be plenty of miles and climbing. You can always punt at the junction on either pass of Diablo is you want to cut short some mileage/elevation/time.


----------



## robwh9

Check this ride schedule in the spring and look for rides in the Sierra such as the Auburn Century, Sierra Century, Eastern Sierra Double, etc. Maybe do the Davis Double too. Also, the Davis Bike Club puts on some good brevets. 

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx


----------



## ericm979

Electrolytes are really important. On my first DR I didn't know about that and wound up being hyponatremic- my stomach was bloated and I couldn't make any power. The last climb up Carson was really difficult. I actually stopped to rest, something I never do.

I use Endurolytes and salt tables for long hot rides. Endurolytes just don't have that much salt in them, I'd be swallowing fistfulls to get enough. Experiment well before the DR to see what you need- it'll vary with temperature. 

I agree with the advice to do some other centuries as warmups. I'd look for ones that have significant climbing rather than flatter ones.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Treat it like a ride and not a race. Get in shape, find out what your body does. In the end the conquest is yours and your alone. There, now the pressure is off and you can have fun on this ride. Always wanted to do the Death Ride. Next year come to Colorado and do The Assault on the Peak and The Triple Bypass.

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## orangeclymer

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Next year come to Colorado and do The Assault on the Peak.


 I read about this and said to meself why not............


----------



## jayfree

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Treat it like a ride and not a race. Get in shape, find out what your body does. In the end the conquest is yours and your alone. There, now the pressure is off and you can have fun on this ride. Always wanted to do the Death Ride. Next year come to Colorado and do The Assault on the Peak and The Triple Bypass.
> 
> I've done Assault on the Peak, Triple Bypass, Mt. Evans - and Death Ride. If altitude is "your" challenge, then Peak gets it ... BUT, overall ... DR is the toughest (or at least, IMHO) of that group.
> 
> My next "tough" ride I think will be either "Climb to Kaiser" or "Breathless Agony" - both of which look insane.


----------



## ericm979

Breathless is easier than Death Ride. But it's a lot of fun, especially since they record times. So you can be a bit competitive. The timing finish is only 75 miles in, and then there's 40 miles back down the mountain with one small climb.

I like long climbs so the final climb from 2500' to 8500' appeals to me.


----------



## Gnarly 928

ericm979 said:


> Breathless is easier than Death Ride. But it's a lot of fun, especially since they record times. So you can be a bit competitive. The timing finish is only 75 miles in, and then there's 40 miles back down the mountain with one small climb.
> 
> I like long climbs so the final climb from 2500' to 8500' appeals to me.


 Or the final climb of the Everest Challenge? 

after two full days of killer climbs?


A final climb with a finish at over 10,000'? Cool! Ride a mere 13,000' of climbing that second day...wrap it all up with a dorky little 6100' climb....


----------



## poff

I've done climb to Keiser, at 90mi you have climbed almost 13K and then it is mostly DH. However the heat in the valley is extreme. Also, Tallhouse Rd to Shaver Lake is steeper and longer than anything on DR.


----------



## mohair_chair

poff said:


> I've done climb to Keiser, at 90mi you have climbed almost 13K and then it is mostly DH. However the heat in the valley is extreme. Also, Tallhouse Rd to Shaver Lake is steeper and longer than anything on DR.


Everything on the Climb to Kaiser is harder than DR. Tollhouse is one of the "easier" climbs. Trust me, Big Creek Road is steeper than anything you have ever climbed. And then you still have to climb the final road up to Kaiser Pass, which hits 15%. And don't forget the climbs on the way down! I was cursing up a storm on Tamarack Ridge! Does it ever end?


----------



## orangeclymer

mohair_chair said:


> Everything on the Climb to Kaiser is harder than DR. Tollhouse is one of the "easier" climbs. Trust me, Big Creek Road is steeper than anything you have ever climbed. And then you still have to climb the final road up to Kaiser Pass, which hits 15%. And don't forget the climbs on the way down! I was cursing up a storm on Tamarack Ridge! Does it ever end?



are you aware of the sections of Ebbetts that are a true (no BS ) 24% grade??


----------



## mohair_chair

orangeclymer said:


> are you aware of the sections of Ebbetts that are a true (no BS ) 24% grade??


There are no sections of Ebbetts that steep. Ebbetts tops out at around 12%. What you are probably thinking of is Pacific Grade, which is beyond Ebbetts on Hwy 4 and not part of DR. One of the years I did DR, they offered Pacific Grade as a "6th pass" if you wanted to do it.


----------



## orangeclymer

mohair_chair said:


> There are no sections of Ebbetts that steep. Ebbetts tops out at around 12%. What you are probably thinking of is Pacific Grade, which is beyond Ebbetts on Hwy 4 and not part of DR. One of the years I did DR, they offered Pacific Grade as a "6th pass" if you wanted to do it.


close enough in my book since its right there and while i've not ridden DR and it's route i have pacific grade and the surrounding area.


----------



## Gnarly 928

Climb to Kaiser? Is that a route or an event? Where? I love the Sierras and I am just getting to know the west side...I did a foggy ride last fall out of Fresno, dunno exactly where, but it was pretty nice..

... Been on some good ones around Isabella and of course, the Monitor/Sonora area...but there certainly looks like plenty more and that Kaiser deal sounds interesting. Where can I find out about that area? Kennady Meadows is on my do list, too.
thanks,


----------



## Gnarly 928

Gnarly 928 said:


> Climb to Kaiser? Is that a route or an event? Where? I love the Sierras and I am just getting to know the west side...I did a foggy ride last fall out of Fresno, dunno exactly where, but it was pretty nice..
> 
> ... Been on some good ones around Isabella and of course, the Monitor/Sonora area...but there certainly looks like plenty more and that Kaiser deal sounds interesting. Where can I find out about that area? Kennady Meadows is on my do list, too.
> thanks,


 Never mind. I googled it and I see that is sort of where I rode late last fall...I recall a short stretch of 168 being a part of an 85 mile loop I dredged up off the DeLorme Topo Atlas....with a stop at some Fresno Triathalon store for Local information...I managed to find some good climbing in the foothills, but dang....being a stranger in Fresno in a thick valley fog.....all those streets look alike and those people don't give you much room on a bike.....


----------



## cycleaddict

*Since you live so close....*

just leave Davis early and do Monitor Monitor Ebbets and come home. I used to live in Tracy (and Davis too) and that's what I did. Go with some others and it's a blast. On the way home stop somewhere and have a nice dinner and a couple beers. Be sure to have a sober driver tho!
Have fun. It's one of the worlds best rides.


----------



## jkmacman

*High-IntensityTraining.pdf*

I recommend the arnie baker e-Book Altitude Climbing, Endurance' for folks attempting this ride.

I purchased his eBook bundle including 'High Intensity Training'. Although I have not looked at his books for some time, just today I thought of one of his techniques today at the end of a 20 degredd fahrenheit run here in north jersey.

my balance is not so good, been mtbing a lot lately and I notice it on descents, but today I was trying to gain balance in my body at the end of a tempo run and initated arnie bakers concept of 1,2,3 timing so on my run, my lead foot went from right to left, this he recommends for use on the trainor as well as the isolated leg drills.


----------



## robwh9

Alta Alpina, who used to run the Death Ride before the Alpine County Chamber of Commerce took it, posted these 4 rides:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=235147

Any of them would be good training for the Death Ride, in addition to being scenic and challenging rides in their own right.


----------



## laffeaux

I'm a bit late to the party, but...

I've signed up for the DR this year as well, and this is my third year. Weather is a big factor on how hard the ride will be. Last year the weather was perfect and I felt fine for all 5 passes. The year before the weather on the final pass was horrible, and I nearly turned around within 5 miles of the final summit.

For training, I found that tow things matter: (1) time in the saddle, and (b) training on long climbs.

Your butt will be planted on the saddle for 8 to 12 hours depending on your speed. Make sure that your ready for that. Both years I did several solo centuries leading up to the event getting my butt ready for the saddle.

I live near a sustained 3,500 feet climb, so I use it for training (Diablo is a great training hill too). Once up every week is more than enough for building base. The month leading up to the ride I've increase the climbing, and both years I've climbed my "big climb" twice in a day prior to the DR. The first year my biggest climb before the DR was 8,000 feet and the second year I upped it to about 9,000 feet. If you can do that kind of climbing and not feel completely dead, you'll be able to finish the DR.

On the actual day, pace yourself. Don't go too hard. The first and third climbs are steep. If you go all out on those, the final climb is going to hurt. I don't try to keep up with anyone - I ride my own pace. I wear a HRM and know from my training rides what heart rate I can sustain without burning out. I keep my heart rate at that level or lower.

The ride is well supported, and I stop a lot for food. I don't treat the ride as a race, so if I lose 10 minutes eating a banana or apple and drinking Gatorade at the top of each hill I don't see any problem. I eat at the top so that I can digest the food on the downhills and be ready for the next climb.

The roads are busy with lots of riders. Be careful on the downhills. There are people going downhill that are super slow, and some guys that are going way too fast for the number of riders. Keep your speed moderate to avoid crashes (I saw a really bad on last year) - there's no reason to prove that you can go super fast, everyone knows it's possible to go faster, but it's just not safe.


----------



## pferreira

Watch for mountain lions!


----------



## coachstevo

Done DR 6 times, Climb2Kaiser, etc...
Don't just focus on a single hill repeat, you'll get strong, but stale. 
You can always pop up to tahoe and check out the climbs...if you don't want to go all the way to markleeville, do both sides of Mt Rose, kingsbury, etc


Since you're in Davis- pop up to Colfax and ride Iowa Hill out to foresthill rd...besides being an amazing freaking road, it'll give you the climbing you need.

Take a look at the Auburn Century loop- or do teh 140, it is perfect training a month prior.


----------



## coachstevo

laffeaux-- good advice.
starting with a slow solid pace is key- loads of folks rushing up the front side of monitor, its easy to get caught up and burn out.

made me recall that i always filled up bottles on the top of the climbs, then i just roll through the madness on the bottoms after the sticker...

Last year i only rode once per week....up to 8 hours in may and june, loads of climbing on those days.


----------



## zender

ericm979 said:


> The first descent down east Monitor can be a bit hairy because there are slower riders who left early creeping down with their brakes on and others trying to "win" the ride on the descent.


That line made me quite literally LOL. What's the prize for winning the DR this year?


----------



## chuckice

I actually think the descent off Ebbetts (after pass 4) is the worst...fast and narrow roads with little to no shoulder and lots of blind switchbacks. Last year some guy blew past me and a buddy on the inside lane...he actually went well over the double yellow into oncoming to pass us...if anyone was around the bend on the ascent it would've been ugly. My buddy just snapped and chased him down to let him have it.


----------



## Crouton

This might be good for an early tune up.
Mr. Frog's Wild Ride.
http://www.mrfrogswildride.org/
Also if you are in the Sonora area give me a holler, I might be up for a bit of climbing.
And one last thing, Hi all, first post!


----------



## wedge962005

A lot of great advice. The altitude is key as well as hydration. The Auburn Century is a great event for DR prep. I would suggest doing that as practice. YOu can easily string together 130 miles with 14000' starting from Folsom and going up through the hills past EDH and through Coloma. This is a great place to prepare for DR.


----------



## coachstevo

wedge962005 said:


> A lot of great advice. The altitude is key as well as hydration. The Auburn Century is a great event for DR prep. I would suggest doing that as practice. YOu can easily string together 130 miles with 14000' starting from Folsom and going up through the hills past EDH and through Coloma. This is a great place to prepare for DR.


+1 on all fronts...

Auburn century was far and away the best event i've done of late, smallish, great support, awesome roads


----------



## enzo269

jayfree said:


> ColoradoVeloDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treat it like a ride and not a race. Get in shape, find out what your body does. In the end the conquest is yours and your alone. There, now the pressure is off and you can have fun on this ride. Always wanted to do the Death Ride. Next year come to Colorado and do The Assault on the Peak and The Triple Bypass.
> 
> I've done Assault on the Peak, Triple Bypass, Mt. Evans - and Death Ride. If altitude is "your" challenge, then Peak gets it ... BUT, overall ... DR is the toughest (or at least, IMHO) of that group.
> 
> My next "tough" ride I think will be either "Climb to Kaiser" or "Breathless Agony" - both of which look insane.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO DR isn't tougher than the Triple either.. DR has more total elevation gained climbing, but at much lower altitude.. Triple Bypass goes over 11,000 feet twice and 10,500 once.. The town of Frisco, a flat section of the Triple Bypass at Summit County HS is 9,100 feet and higher than any of the summit passes in Markleville... Less oxygen, big difference.. Both very good challenging rides, but I wouldn't say DR is harder..
Click to expand...


----------



## poff

You can do Alta Alpine 5 path challenge in June, same as DR but backwards (Carson 1st etc). Or you can upgrade to 8 path challenge to climb 21,000 ft.


----------



## vontress

You might check out Summer Solstice. It's a 200k with a lot of climbing. Probably harder than death ride but I think they have a 100 mile version too. It has same heat, elevation and similar climbs. Only problem is that I think it's only 2 weeks before. I do it with out a problem but I know most want a longer taper. To me an organized event for long training is convenient and safer. I have never found the elevation a problem and I live by you. Lastly, try mosquito ridge out of Georgetown. It's closer to you and it's up to 35 miles of similar gradient as DR. It's also beautiful. Best part.... 35 miles of kick ass downhill.


----------



## rzims

I've done it twice. First year, I didn't monitor my intake and ended up cramping really badly on the third pass.....to the point I couldn't unclip and just fell over.....embarrassing

Last year, much better although my buddy wasn't acclimated and even though he's a much stronger rider and we had trained together all season he fell apart part way up the second pass. Couldn't get enough air and couldn't make any power....he called it quits at the bottom of pass 2 and I rode the rest solo.
Second the comments on taking it easy on the downhills. Saw a guy coming down after the fourth pass blow a corner and hit the rail.....not good at all...


----------



## rcjunkie3000

How's the training going for everyone? About a month away and I took a week off training! Work rain and every other excuse. I did do diablo 3x three weeks ago. Still felt good to do a 4th but not sure about now. I feel like in have to start training all over again.


----------



## ericm979

I just got a DR ticket. This will be my 9th.

I haven't done any Diablo repeats yet, so I'll get a couple days of those in before the ride. I'd like to do 4 Diablos one day just to say I have done it but I don't think it's needed to do well on the DR. I do the Diablos at a slightly faster pace than the climbs in the DR. I think of them as intervals.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

chuckice said:


> I just got back from a weekend of camping and Monitor repeats...it was still a little brisk there.


Brrr...thanks for sharing. I wonder with the weather the way it is. Is it possible to have snow im july. Im bringing extra gear.

Oh yeah for everyone going to DR 2011. What are some gear essentials that a first timer should bring with them to DR. Also any other tips or useful gear that you highly recommend.

Im bringing some knog frog lights, extra clothes to change after the 3rd pass. A few gallons of water to wash off with to remain fresh. Extra tires, chain, tools? Different saddle? Shoes etc....food nutrition, supplements.

Also where are people staying? Camping?

Thanks.


----------



## chuckice

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Brrr...thanks for sharing. I wonder with the weather the way it is. Is it possible to have snow im july. Im bringing extra gear.
> 
> Oh yeah for everyone going to DR 2011. What are some gear essentials that a first timer should bring with them to DR. Also any other tips or useful gear that you highly recommend.
> 
> Im bringing some knog frog lights, extra clothes to change after the 3rd pass. A few gallons of water to wash off with to remain fresh. Extra tires, chain, tools? Different saddle? Shoes etc....food nutrition, supplements.
> 
> Also where are people staying? Camping?
> 
> Thanks.


Past few years it's been brisk at ride start...I wear a good vest on top of regular summer gear. The vest is needed for me on that first descent and seems 50/50 that you'll need it for some weather event (rain) on the Carson descent. It seems common to be pretty hot on the roll off Ebbetts and heading towards Carson.

Fuel for me is lots of EFS/Hammer stuff...


----------



## chuckice

I can do North Gate 3x as my only repeat training for DR and finish DR with no issues. 4x North Gates might break me mentally...that's a long day on Diablo.


----------



## chuckice

rcjunkie3000 said:


> How's the training going for everyone? About a month away and I took a week off training! Work rain and every other excuse. I did do diablo 3x three weeks ago. Still felt good to do a 4th but not sure about now. I feel like in have to start training all over again.


I just got back from a weekend of camping and Monitor repeats...it was still a little brisk there.


----------



## poff

Doing Alta Alpine 5 passes this week.


----------



## ericm979

rcjunkie3000 said:


> B
> Oh yeah for everyone going to DR 2011. What are some gear essentials that a first timer should bring with them to DR. Also any other tips or useful gear that you highly recommend.
> 
> Im bringing some knog frog lights, extra clothes to change after the 3rd pass. A few gallons of water to wash off with to remain fresh. Extra tires, chain, tools? Different saddle? Shoes etc....food nutrition, supplements.
> 
> Also where are people staying? Camping?
> .


You only need lights if you leave TRP (Turtle Rock Park) before 5:30. I personally think that's cheating but I'm glad that most people do it, because if everyone left at 5:30 then there's be a huge crashfest from amped up people who don't know how to ride in a pack. As it is I've seen a couple ugly ones in the first few miles. 

There are showers at TRP so you can clean up after the ride. There are vendors so you can buy stuff the day before, and there are some mechanics stations on the route, staffed with some good mechanics. There's a mechanic at reg the day before too.

I would not change saddles halfway through a ride, and changing clothes seems a bit silly. If you wanted to change after the 3rd pass you'd have to bring everything with you and sneak off into the woods to change. The 3rd pass is the top of Ebbetts, a long ways from TRP.

You should bring a bar or gel in case you don't pick up food at a stop, but the stops are close together and well stocked. Unless you have a food allergy you can rely on the organizer's food.

Bring good sunscreen! I put a lot on in the morning. I also bring electrolyte capsules but they often have them at the later stops. 

Bring a light rain jacket, and if you pass back by TRP on the way to Carson much past noon, get it from your car. It often rains on Carson around 3pm or so.. Of course if it's not clear or its cold at the start, you'll want to bring a jacket of some kind. I've done it with just a vest and arm warmers some years but that's not always enough.

I have camped at TRP, and stayed in a motel in South Lake Tahoe. That's more comfortable and even with drunk gamblers coming back from the casinos late at night, it's quieter than camping in the TRP parking lot. But you have to get up earlier to drive over. It's about 35 minutes.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Thanks for the tips. Death ride 2011 two days and counting...


----------



## husonfirst

How did the ride go for everyone? The year I rode the DR ('08), we hit a storm with hail and rain while climbing up Carson, which made it cold and miserable.


----------



## poff

Weather was great.


----------



## chuckice

great weather...even a little chilly on ebbetts this year. Carson is in serious need of a total repave. I think I lost a few fillings on the descent...


----------



## zender

Weather was about as good as you can ask for! Carson did have those annoying cracks. Turnout was huge and I heard through the grapevine that they set a new record for 5 pass finishers. The weather didn't hurt that I'm sure.

Anyone know what happened to the guy who got hurt on the Ebbett's descent? I know he got choppered out.


----------



## mtbnutty

zender said:


> Weather was about as good as you can ask for! Carson did have those annoying cracks. Turnout was huge and I heard through the grapevine that they set a new record for 5 pass finishers. The weather didn't hurt that I'm sure.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the guy who got hurt on the Ebbett's descent? I know he got choppered out.


I came upon the chopper just as the guy was being loaded. It didn't look good but I have no other information other that there seemed to be small rocks and rubble on the pavement in that area. 

In general there were way more people this year compared to when I was doing the DR in the 90's. Weather was great. A little disappointed in the food, both at the stops and the after ride meal. Pavement patch work near the top of Ebbetts was a bit spotty.


----------

